# Kabuto or Omanyte?



## Zhariel (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a choice that I think 99% of us have made, as it was in the original. So after beating that scientist nerd, did you go with Kabuto (Dome Fossil) or Omanyte (Helix Fossil)?

I went with Kabuto almost always, but rarely took the time to level him up once I finally got to Cinnabar.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 6, 2010)

Kabuto.  Easy decision.  Based on aesthetics alone, he stomps Omanyte, and it is not as if we would ever use any of them.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 6, 2010)

Kabuto, so that way I can make parodies of him


----------



## SPN (Apr 7, 2010)

I always took Omanyte/Omastar because my brother took the other one... I never really use either of them though.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto. I always thought it was kinda dumb to have the lab that late in the game. I mean at that point you should have your team together.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto. Kabutops > Omastar.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 7, 2010)

I never used them, so I'm actually not even sure  .


----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2010)

Always picked Kabuto. Never used them though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2010)

Omanyte, Omastar is the best.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto because its got the same name as some freak-ass Naruto Char.


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabutops was so much badass based on looks.

Stats and Move pool screw Omastar over too.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 7, 2010)

kabuto is quite proficient in medical ninjutsu and he has edo tensei now, so i'd pick him


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 7, 2010)

99.99% of the time it was kabuto. And 99.99% of the time, I usually forget about it by the time I get to Cinnabar.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto, but I never used it.
Actually, I haven't reached the lab yet on LeafGreen


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto, I get Kabutops when I evolved it which I spent awhile doing cause it looked so badass.


----------



## Madam Mizukage (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto because Kabutops kinda looked like an ancient Syther which I could never catch.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 7, 2010)

Omanyte. ^^

*looks at poll results* Wow I'm the only one who likes Omanyte better?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 7, 2010)

Kabuto/Kabutops


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 7, 2010)

kabuto


----------



## taiga (Apr 7, 2010)

kabutops is like really cool.


----------



## Sima (Apr 8, 2010)

Omanyte and Omastar :33


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 8, 2010)

kabuto since kabutops trumps omastar any day.


----------



## Dagor (Apr 8, 2010)

Kabuto/Kabutops for me. I never liked Omanyte/Omastar.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Apr 8, 2010)

Aeroda-- wait...


----------



## Akatora (Apr 8, 2010)

Kabuto due to Kabutops I remember back in silver making my Kabuto lvl 40 a lvl 100 Kabutops in 1 day without candy


Sadly i didn't know about ev back then so not the best stats


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 8, 2010)

Omanyte is much cuter.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 8, 2010)

Omanyte is more fun to use than Kabuto, I think.


----------



## Asriel (Apr 9, 2010)

Who can resist those kickass scythe-like arms that Kabutops has? I know I couldn't! 

So definitely chose Kabuto.


----------



## Random Man2 (Apr 11, 2010)

I chose the Helix Fossil.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 11, 2010)

I accidentally chose Omanyte the first time I played through.

It agonized me for years afterwards.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 11, 2010)

Kabuto looked cuter in a way, so I went with it.


----------



## Herekic (Apr 11, 2010)

kabuto is the only choice.


omanyte is ugly as sin, as is it's evo.


----------



## Akanezora (Apr 11, 2010)

Kabuto was my favorite between the two. 

o-o;


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2010)

I always took Kabuto.

Kabutops was always a monster.


----------



## Psych (Apr 11, 2010)

Kabuto


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2010)

Kabuto because of Kabutops.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 11, 2010)

I would pick whichever one I didn't pick in the other version.


----------

